# For all you dog paw lovers!



## Acacia86

I might be alone in this but i LOVE dogs paws!!! I will share a few piccies of mine. Please put your dogs up :thumbup:

Leo's paw at 8 weeks

Leo's paw at nearly 17 weeks

Leo's paw at 21 weeks 

And Ben i have only have since he was an adult so only adult sized paws :frown:


----------



## gsgary

I will try and shoot a few but i dont have a paw fetish like you :lol:


----------



## xpalaboyx

Very sweet, that's actually a great idea for more greeting cards...


----------



## Fleur

:lol: Sorry I don't have any pics of my 2's paws.
Leo's paws are huge


----------



## happysaz133

They are gorgeous paws! I love paws too...he's some paws from here...


Todd's paws by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Lucky & Todd's paws by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


----------



## paddyjulie

I have a thing for puppy paws.. All pink and squashy...mmm


----------



## Acacia86

Fleur said:


> :lol: Sorry I don't have any pics of my 2's paws.
> Leo's paws are huge


I know! His nickname is Clogs :lol:



happysaz133 said:


> They are gorgeous paws! I love paws too...he's some paws from here...
> 
> 
> Todd's paws by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lucky & Todd's paws by Chocolate Bubbles, on Flickr


Oh wow :001_wub: i LOVE the picture with the dog and cat paws :thumbup:



paddyjulie said:


> I have a thing for puppy paws.. All pink and squashy...mmm


I do too! Then they get walked and the pads toughen up lol!!


----------



## lalauri

Aw, amazing! I love big paws


----------



## Kinjilabs

Im a paw freak too:lol:

I have paw print everything! earings, ring, pjs, slippers,tattoo, scarf, hat, umberella, the list goes on, even have paw prints on my car no plate

Heres Millies paw with my tattoo.









And Teds pawprint .


----------



## Acacia86

Kinjilabs said:


> Im a paw freak too:lol:
> 
> I have paw print everything! earings, ring, pjs, slippers,tattoo, scarf, hat, umberella, the list goes on, even have paw prints on my car no plate
> 
> Heres Millies paw with my tattoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Teds pawprint .


Awwww thats lovely! I love paw tattoos :thumbup:


----------



## ScottieDog

I have paw prints on my car.


----------



## Acacia86

ScottieDog said:


> I have paw prints on my car.


That is awesome :thumbup: i want that car :lol:


----------

